# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Šokirana sam i moram vam reć zašto

## mina

Da mi je ovo netko ispričao rekla bi da mu se nešto krivo učinilo. Ali vidjela sam vlastitim očima i još ne mogu doći k sebi
Idem danas preko ceste i na semaforu stoji auto i čeka da se njemu upali zeleno. Slučajno pogledam, bio je odmah prvi do pješačkog, a za volanom jedan mladi čovjek (pretpostavljam tata) i njemu u krilu dijete od oko godinu-godinu i po dana... Bili su sami u autu.
Ja sam još u šoku da postoje ljudi koji voze auto i dijete sa njima za volanom... Znam da ljudi daju djetetu da malo sjedne za volan dok je auto parkiran i ugašen... Ali ovaj tata je vozio sa djetetom za volanom. Svaki čas mu se trebalo upaliti zeleno i  ne vjerujem da je imao namjeru i vremena igdje drugdje u autu staviti dijete... A pogotovo ne na stražnje sjedalo u sjedalicu jer sjedalice u autu nije ni bilo...
Morala sam vam to reći jer sam stvarno šokirana što sam vidjela dijete za volanom

----------


## MalaSirena

Vidjela sam ja i manje dijete za volanom jurećeg auta... i dijete od jedno dvije godine koje se s tatom vozi na skuteru... i bebe od par mjeseci koje mama drži na rukama na suvozačkom sjedalu.... :/

----------


## ivarica

a gdje si bila svih ovih godina?   :Sad:  
mene takvi prizori rastuzuju i razbjesnjuju, tjeraju da svima poznatima i nepoznatima tupim o sigurnosti njihove djece, ali vise ne sokiraju, sok ima rok trajanja.

----------


## Barbi

Ja to nažalost viđam svakodnevno  :/ ,  maltene se više čudim kad vidim dijete propisno vezano u sjedalici nego dijete u krilu. :/ 
A sad kad sam bila na moru... djeca na jurećim skuterima, jedno pa čak i po dvoje, sve ispod 5 godina, i to često roditelj s kacigom a djeca bez   :Mad:  ... sasvim uobičajen prizor.  :Sad:

----------


## Lilly

Ja se ne sokiram jer kad nekad krenem pricati na bilo koju temu oko djece ispadam kao neka ekstremistica. U Hrvatskoj mi ljudi jos kazu: "Ma, kad bi covjek pazio na sve..." i usute. 

I ja onda sjedim i cekam nastavak razmisljajuci: "Sta onda? Sta kad bi malo vise pazio/la na svoje dijete? Jel' bi mozda posenilio/la? Jel' bi dobio/la upalu misica?...."

A obozavam briljantne narodne mudrosti koje nas uce da i kad mislis da si se sredio opet te moze snaci. Te mudrosti narod podjeli sa drugima kroz price nekih koji su pobjegli od rata iz recimo Vukovara pa nastradali negdje u Istri u sudaru. Eto vidis, kako nikad ne znas...


Jos nesto: cini mi se i da postoji nekakav strah od okoline. Ako vjerno svaki put kad ides autom pa makar i na kratku relaciju dijete stavljas u stolicu i vezes mozes biti siguran da ce se naci ne jedna osoba nego njih bar 20% od onih koji imaju uvid u to sto radis koji ce ti reci da pretjerujes (vlastito iskustvo i procjena). Sad meni moze biti zao sto je nekim vaznije hoce li ih drugi gnjaviti nego sigurnost vlastitog djeteta, jedino sto mi preostaje (kad vec smatram da dijete uvijek treba biti vezano) je da nastavim raditi svoj posao i nastavim se opirati svim kulerima koji kazu: "Dosadno mu je, tako nista ne vidi, daj ga stavi da stoji da moze gledati naprijed." (izmedu vozaca i suvozaca).

----------


## Brunda

Ja sam pronašla lijek za kvocanja. Prva počnem kvocati njima pa se oni meni više niti ne usude :namig:

----------


## Matilda

Ha, ja to vidim svaki dan.

Ili se vozi između sjedala!
Ili mama sjedi otraga s djetetom u krilu!

I to u negdje 75% automobila koje vidim na cesti.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Mene su prvo takvi prizori ljutili, a sad me samo beskrajno rastužuju...Od scena poput opisanih (dijete u krilu vozača, suvozača, mami na krilu iza, stoji između sjedala - ovo mi je "omiljeno")...Preko ljudi koji su na pregled autosjedalica došli sa turbo novim, skupocjenim autom u kojem je bila nefukncionalna, 10 godina stara sjedalica - jer je nova skupa :shock: ; do sestre MD-a koja je maloj za put na more na stražnjem sjedalu radila "krevetić" (kad sam joj rekla da joj radi "lijesić, a ne krevetić", užasno se naljutila na mene), do ljudi koji iz rodilišta do doma voze dijete u košari...Sve me to užasno rastužuje, ali, na žalost, takvi su još uvijek u prevlasti...

----------


## enga

Mislim da ti ljudi ne razmišljaju. Moja frendica je neki dan  svoju dvomjesečnu bebu stavila u sjedalici na prednji sic. Sjedalica je jedva bila pričvrščena, a maloj su rmenčići spadali sa ramena. Koma!! Rekal sam joj da joj ovaj put solim pamet, ali nek je sveže kak treba. Još bolje kada im se neda vezati sjedalica , pa je samo umetnu na zadnji sic.
mene svi pljuju da nisam normalna, ali ja i svog osmogodišnjaka vežem na sjedalici i budem dok god mu  običan remen ne bude odgovarao. 
Moja frendica nije glupa niti nebrižna majka samo mislim da niti je dovoljno informirana niti dovoljno ne razmišlja o posljedicama.

----------


## Audrey

Iz Zakona o sigurnosti prometa na cestama:

_Članak 163.

(1) Vozač i putnici tijekom vožnje u motornom vozilu na sjedalima na kojima su ugrađeni sigurnosni pojasevi, dužni su koristiti pojas na način koji je odredio proizvođač sigurnosnog pojasa.

(2) Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od pet godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu, u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano.

(3) Novčanom kaznom od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač i druga osoba koja postupi suprotno odredbama ovoga članka._


Ali za nevjerovati je koliko ljudi uopće ne zna da se plaća kazna ako npr. dijete mlađe od 5 godina voziš bez sjedalice i da se iskreno začude kad im kažeš da je tako nešto kažnjivo!
Zakon mora propisati neke dobne granice, ali što se mene tiče, moji klinci će se voziti u sjedalicama dokle god bude sjedalica u koje mogu stati, a na prednjem se sjedalu neće voziti nikad!

----------


## mina

Znam da ljudi voze djecu svakako (u krilu na zadnjem sjedištu ili malo veći skaču po autu, ustanu pa se "belje" drugima kroz prozor, stoje između sjedala...) ali ja još nikad nisam vidjela dijete za volanom, do jučer... I zato sam šokirana. Kako može voziti s djetetom u krilu, tko vozi... Ja sam valjda neki totalni čudak ali ja ne razumijem te ljude...
Imali smo i mi nekih greški u vezi sjedalice i naravano da nismo odmah sve znali, ali smo se potrudili informirati, ispraviti to i napraviti sve da nam dijete bude sigurno

----------


## Lutonjica

a što da vam kažem, u bregani sam viđala dečkiće od 8,9 godina kako SAMI voze traktor uzbrdo i nizbrdo po velikom brijegu (i to čak ne po njivi, nego po normalnoj, asfaltiranoj cesti po kojoj voze auti i hodaju pješaci...) ... toje super, znak velikog napretka, ne može to svatko   :Mad:

----------


## Morwen

Oćeš još veću tugu, ja imam i vrlo bliskih rođaka koji voze svoju djecu: 
A)bez sjedalice, nekome u krilu, ili da jednostavno hopsaju po zadnjem sjedalu 
B)u sjedalici koja stoji na sjedalu, ali nije učvršćana za auto, 
C)tako da sjedalica služi kao udobna fotelja, dakle dijete nije vezano u njoj, a ona usput nije vezana za auto

Ako netko ima još koju ideju kako dovesti dijete u što veću opasnost - neka javi da im prenesem!

Što da kažem, tužna sam, ljuta i - strah me za klince   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamazika

Za one koji imaju onu rupu za ventilaciju na krovu - dijete koje viri van cijelom glavom dok auto ide nekih 80 na sat po Slavonskoj aveniji. 
Eto, to je mene šokiralo.

----------


## ankika

ja se sa svojim sogijem svaki put posvadim oko toga

imaju 4 djece, 10,8,4,2 godine svi odozada ne vezani - on juri preko 200 km/h u pasatu

kaze da on pazi na njih kada naglo koci stavi ruku na suvozacevo sjedalo da ne bi izletili kroz sajbu
. 
svaki put se tako uzrujam - vec sam na milion nacina pokusala ga uvjeriti u suprotno ... no problem je sto bi oni svog lijepog pasata morali zamjenit za neki minivan koji bi imao barem 7 sjedecih mjesta   :Evil or Very Mad:  i onda tata ne bi bio faca   :Mad:

----------


## puros

ah, koliko mi se već puta naježila kosa od toga. užas!!!!!! ali to nije ništa u odnosu na ono što ja vidim svaki dan po nekoliko puta. svaki dan skoro idemo na more bembo i ja. i svaki put kad idemo vidimo bar po jednog tatu kako vozi malo dijete od godine najmanje pa naprijed s godinama ispred sebe na motoru! MOTORU!!!!!!!!!!!a vidjela sam nekoliko puta i tate koje poznajem s dvoje djece s njim na motoru. manje dijete ispred, a starije(cca.4-5.g.) iza sebe na način da se tako malo dijete rukama drži tati za leđa. motor nema ni naslonjač za leđa! ljudi, da se smrzneš!!!! a još od svega je najgore ovo: ispred mene se vozi takav jedan tata na motoru s djecom, a policija zaustavlja mene koja vozim iza njega, naplaćuju mi kaznu zbog slučajno upaljenih maglenki, a takvog roditelja potencijalnog samoubojicu i ubojicu vlastite djece pušta. na pitanje jesu li normalni odgovorili su: ah, taj čovjek tu blizu živi!!!!!!! recite mi da nisam ja luda, molim vas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam bila na ljetovanju u svome rodnom Omišu...ne da niko nema sjedalicu nego se svi nama SMIJU!!!čak i svekiji i moji!!kao "nismo ni mi vas u tome vozili pa ste živi :zgrožen smajli

----------


## Ancica

Nedajte se zivcirat, bude bolje malo po malo, ako se svi trudimo.  Ako vam vele da ste se vi vozili bez sjedalice i prezivili, recite im da pitaju roditelje djece koja nisu da li bi dali sve na svijetu da su tada imali sjedalice koje bi spasile njihovoj djeci zivot.  Pitajte ih kako bi se osjecali da im dijete pogine ili tesko nastrada u nesreci a da oni nisu ucinili sve sto su mogli da to sprijece, ukljucujuci i vezanje njihovog djetetau sjedalicu za koju su znali da moze spasiti zivot njihovog djeteta.  Pitajte ih da li bi mogli zivjet s tim.  Pitajte ih da li bi se tada vama smijali.  Pitajte ih da li su spremni prihvatiti bol, njihovu i njihovog djeteta, koju su mogli sprijeciti.

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Ponekad mi se sve to čini kao borba s vjetrenjačama!
Odustala sam od prepucavanja, svoje dijete uvijek vežem čak i ako mi se MM smije jer idemo samo 5 kuća dalje. A ostalima eventualno spomenem kako mi uvijek vežemo bebu i da me čudi da oni ne. I to je dosta jer već imam etiketu opasne rode!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Sorry za smajliće, nisam htjela...

----------


## smoki

Moj kolega na poslu ima sinčića ( Lukas sad ima 5 godina), a sad kako ga ima:
išli su na more, beba (tada 2g) je bil u maminom krilu na zadnjem sjedištu što se dotičnoj mami na sreću nije nikako sviđalo, pa su stali i bebicu pričvrstili u sjedalicu. Cca 2km nakon toga ih je udarila cisterna kojoj se otkačila prikolica. Rezultat po dolasku hitne, policije i ostalih: muž sa frakturom lubanje ( izletio kroz šajbu), mama sa nagnječenim rebrima i napuklom ključnom kosti, beba uplakana, živa i zdrava na zadnjem sjedištu. Pa sad vidite

----------


## Ancica

Jehejjjj!  Za bebu barem.  Smrzla sam se dok sam citala. Jako mi je zao za mamu i tatu.  Nekak si mislim da oni nisu bili vezani :tuzan smajlic:

----------


## Roko_mama

Da barem ovo čita malo više ljudi. Meni moja seka i šogi tvrde kak ja slobodno mogu bit s malim iza u krilu i da to nije kažnjivo i da je to sigurno. (smajlić koji riga vatru). Njihova mala ima 5 godina jednom se vozila u sjedalici (koju joj je kupila tetka - tj. ja) - i jako je plakala i bolje da onda dijete hopsa po zadnjem sjedištu, a seka se još i buni kak se neće vozit bez nje. U nedjelju sam nagovarala šogija da joj kube boster (odnosno kak se već piše), jer on hoće malu vezat  da normalno sjedi na sicu, bez bostera).
A najviše sam popi...  na ovu situaciju:
Kak mi je svekrvi prije 2 tjedna pozlilo i morali smo ju furat u bolnicu, nazovem ja šogija i molim ga da dođe po malog. Uredno izvadim sjedalicu iz našeg auta i kažem šogiju tu ti je sjedalica, Roko se vozi isključivo u sjedalici. I stavi on sjedalicu (nisam gledala kak ju je montiro jer  je to ta sjedalica koju sam ja kupila nećakinji i on ju zna montirat, a i bila sam u frci oko sveki). Dođemo mi po malog  vraćamo se doma, a veli meni MM jel ti znaš kak je šogi montiro sjedalicu. Ja velim pa onak kak se montira. Veli on meni je, stisnul ju je sa prvim zicom.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ifi

Ja sam ovo ljeto u Dubrovniku imala sudar sa djecom,ali s obzirom da smo svi bili vezani,a pri tom mislim da su djeca bila vezana u svojim stolicama,srećom prošli smo bez ozljeda,što ne mogu reći za jadnog čovjeka koji se zabio u nas.Ne znam kako je u drugim gradovima ali u Dubrovniku nitko ne vezuje djecu,voze se i naprijed i u krilu voyača...Meni je policajac na uviđaju rekao svaka čast ne znam kad sam zadnji put vidio djecu u auto stolicama!

----------


## ifi

Ja sam ovo ljeto u Dubrovniku imala sudar sa djecom,ali s obzirom da smo svi bili vezani,a pri tom mislim da su djeca bila vezana u svojim stolicama,srećom prošli smo bez ozljeda,što ne mogu reći za jadnog čovjeka koji se zabio u nas.Ne znam kako je u drugim gradovima ali u Dubrovniku nitko ne vezuje djecu,voze se i naprijed i u krilu voyača...Meni je policajac na uviđaju rekao svaka čast ne znam kad sam zadnji put vidio djecu u auto stolicama!

----------


## Ancica

> Kak mi je svekrvi prije 2 tjedna pozlilo i morali smo ju furat u bolnicu, nazovem ja šogija i molim ga da dođe po malog. Uredno izvadim sjedalicu iz našeg auta i kažem šogiju tu ti je sjedalica, Roko se vozi isključivo u sjedalici. I stavi on sjedalicu (nisam gledala kak ju je montiro jer  je to ta sjedalica koju sam ja kupila nećakinji i on ju zna montirat, a i bila sam u frci oko sveki). Dođemo mi po malog  vraćamo se doma, a veli meni MM jel ti znaš kak je šogi montiro sjedalicu. Ja velim pa onak kak se montira. Veli on meni je, stisnul ju je sa prvim zicom.


Ja uvijek kada selim sjedalice mojih klinaca u tudi auto sama postavim sjedalicu bas zbog ovog.  I to ne tolko zbog toga sto mislim da se oni ne bi potrudili nego sto nisam sigurna da li znaju ispravno je postaviti a lakse mi je sama postaviti je nego objasnjavati.  Dovoljno je da moram objasniti kako dijete u nju vezati.

Petra i sama zna sto je bitno kod vezanja u boosteru i sama se moze vezati pa to barem u njenom slucaju olaksava stvari.

----------

Mene nešto drugo zanima...

Kako je s autima koji su dvosjedi? Mene to sad i ne dira, obzirom na dvoje djece moram imat normalan auto, ali recimo da smo ostali na jednom i da ja hoću Smart?

Ne gledam po pitanju sigurnosti, nego me interesira kako je to zakonom regulirano? Jer za taj auto i ne možeš reć 'prednje ili stražnje' sjedalo...

Razlog zašto pitam? Par koji se jučer pored nas vozio u Ferrariu, dvosjed, af kors, ženi dijete u krilu...nisam primijetila da li je bio vezan, ali sigurno nije bio u sjedalici...

----------


## Audrey

Ancica, vidim da si bila aktivna oko promoviranja autosjedalica, od obuke instruktora, prodavača, da dalje ne nabrajam, ali je li se probalo 'ući' u nekakvu suradnju s MUP-om da se kod njih povede neka kampanja koja bi uključila plakate, reklame na TV, dane kontrola na cestama (žarko me zanima kad je nekome zadnji put naplaćena kazna radi toga što mu dijete nije u sjedalici, ili što se vozi na prednjem sicu, je li ikad uopće?). Mislim, ipak se radi o 500Kn, to bi bili lijepi nofci za proračun, a imalo bi efekta među neodgovornim roditeljima, kad bi ih se krenulo ozbiljno lupati po džepu, mnogi od njih bi počeli postupati ispravno.

Ako mogu kampanje protiv prebrze vožnje, alkohola i vožnje, za vezivanje u autu... zašto ne bi i ova  8) ?!

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica, vidim da si bila aktivna oko promoviranja autosjedalica, od obuke instruktora, prodavača, da dalje ne nabrajam, ali je li se probalo 'ući' u nekakvu suradnju s MUP-om da se kod njih povede neka kampanja koja bi uključila plakate, reklame na TV, dane kontrola na cestama (žarko me zanima kad je nekome zadnji put naplaćena kazna radi toga što mu dijete nije u sjedalici, ili što se vozi na prednjem sicu, je li ikad uopće?). Mislim, ipak se radi o 500Kn, to bi bili lijepi nofci za proračun, a imalo bi efekta među neodgovornim roditeljima, kad bi ih se krenulo ozbiljno lupati po džepu, mnogi od njih bi počeli postupati ispravno.
> 
> Ako mogu kampanje protiv prebrze vožnje, alkohola i vožnje, za vezivanje u autu... zašto ne bi i ova  8) ?!


Da, na tome vec uspjesno radimo.  Odrzali smo jednu blic-kontrolu s Zagrebackim MUP-ovcima (cilj je bio edukativni pa su se mislim dijelile samo opomene) i ta suradnja ce se nastaviti.  Oni takoder imaju nase letke (sami su ih trazili) i materijale za educiranje unutar svojeg radnog mjesta.  Redovito smo u kontaktu i razmatramo mogucnosti drugih vrsta suradnje.

----------


## aqua

Samo tužna primjedba. Zaustavi me policajac (rutinska kontrola) u kvartu. Neva u stolcu okrenutom na iza, ali nažalost na prednjem sicu (imam stari golf koji nema pojaseve na zadnjim sicevima  :/ ). A cop me čudno pogleda i pita nešto tipa: kaj joj nije nezgodno kaj je tak svezana i niš ne vidi? Da on isto ima dva klinca koji nikak nisu trpili bit u stolcu..  :? 

A dotad sam se nadala da ti policajci ipak kažnjavaju ak beba nije u stolcu (to je bilo taman u vrijeme kad je donesen onaj novi zakon) i bilo me frka kaj će mi reć za prednji sic. A kad ono..

----------


## Ancica

Trebamo biti svjesni da su autosjedalice ipak kod nas relativno nova stvar i da u edukaciji moramo raditi na sveokupnoj javnosti, ukljucujuci i profesionalne osobe kao sto su policajci, zdravstveni djelatnici itd. jer su oni isto, kao osobe, dio opceg stanovnistva sa svim svojim saznanjima, dezinofrmacijama, mitovima i svim sto spada pod to.

Nemoj se ljutiti na tog policajca, gledaj ga kao prvenstveno tipicnog roditelja u Hrvatskoj koji nije upoznat s vaznosti autosjedalica.

----------


## ana.m

Meni je jedna od žalosnijih stvari vidjeti "super dobar" auto, ubigecan, spoliran...A unutra, sjedalica iz prošlog stoljeća...! 
Tak smo mi kad smo prodavali svoju sjedalicu koju smo dobili na poklon a s kojom nismo bili zadovoljni, stvarno šrot, prodali prvim ljudima koji su nazvali a koji su je kupili tek tak, radi policije !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Inače, ne treba to njima...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

> Tak smo mi kad smo prodavali svoju sjedalicu koju smo dobili na poklon a s kojom nismo bili zadovoljni, stvarno šrot, prodali prvim ljudima koji su nazvali a koji su je kupili tek tak, radi policije !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Inače, ne treba to njima...


A ako je bila 'stvarno šrot', zašto je niste uništili na licu mjesta i odnijeli na smetlište kako se preporučuje za dotrajale i one koje su bile u sudarima? Nego ste je prodavali dalje da nekom drugom tko ne zna ugrozi život djetata? Ako su je kupili zbog policije to znači da će se unatoč njihovom mišljenju da ne treba dijete vozit u tome...

----------


## ana.m

Gle, bila je šrot nama, jer mi smo htjeli za svoje dijete savršenu. Inače, bila je nova novcata, i vidim da se uredno iste takve prodaju po trgovinama po nekih 380 kn a ima ih i i getrou. Nije bila u sudaru, nije bila potrgana,Janko se u njoj provozao svega par puta, jednostavno nama nije bila dovoljno dobra...I prodali smo ju. I bili smo s tom sjedalicom na pregledu autosjedalica, i tamo je bilo sve ok i tjedan dana iza toga je prodali jer smo mi htjeli nešto drugo. Pod šrot nisam mislila ni potrgano, ni ne znam kaj. Ali imaš ljudi kojima očito neke stvari nisu bitne kao nama...

----------


## ana.m

> s Nego ste je prodavali dalje da nekom drugom tko ne zna ugrozi život djetata? Ako su je kupili zbog policije to znači da će se unatoč njihovom mišljenju da ne treba dijete vozit u tome...


Još, da nadodam, naravno da ne bih prodavala potrganu, dotrajalu ili sjedalicu iz sudara. I još sam zaboravila napisati. Na sjedalici iako je bila nova falio je neki feder, i to sam dala do znanja na pregledu kad so bili i rečeno mi je da to za sigurnost nema nikakve veze i da taj feder služi za mjenjanje položaja, a s obzirom da ga nema, mjenjanje položaja nije moguće. I ljudima kojima smo prodavali smo isto to rekli i njima je bilo svejedno...Tak da...Mislim da nismo napravili ništa loše ni pogrešno...

----------


## -Sanja-

> Ne znam kako je u drugim gradovima ali u Dubrovniku nitko ne vezuje djecu,voze se i naprijed i u krilu voyača...Meni je policajac na uviđaju rekao svaka čast ne znam kad sam zadnji put vidio djecu u auto stolicama!


Ovo je živa istina. Ja sam vidjela ljude kako nose bebu u jaju i onda ga samo stave straga bez vezanja, ali situacija je takva da je super što je bar u jaju.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Meni su super moji koji se za sve Nikijeve rekvizite, a pogotovo sjedalice oduševljavaju jer kako je to "super i nije bilo kad smo mi bile male". Sad je Niki dobio sjedalicu 9-18 i oni su oduševljeni njegovom "foteljicom" u kojoj je tako lijepo vezan.   :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

Super za Nikija  :Smile:

----------


## egemama

pridruzujem se shokovima, a evo sto sam ja danas vidjela:

tata vozi 3-godisnje dijete u vrtic na vespi, u krilu, oboje bez kacige!!!  :shock: 

kaj je najgore, prosli us pored policajca (u blizini je skola pa policajac pazi prvasice kako prelaze cestu) i taj nije ni okom trepnuo!

prava cesta, solidna brzina (sigurno 40km/h ako ne i vise)...

----------


## sasana

Prije tjedan dana bio je u Višnjevcu kirvaj. Gužva na cesti, auti na sve strane. Odjednom po cesti vozi tata na biciklu (u košari) dijete. Kad ja bolje pogledam a on na leđima vozi još i bebu u klokanici  :shock: 
MISLIM SVASTA !!!

----------


## Natasa30

Meni je smjesna cijela ova prica o Ivi Balaban jer ne ulazim u to sta je istina ali ono sto mi je upalo u oci je da su protiv nje podnesene dvije prijave, ali me zanima da li je doticnim policajcima uopce upalo u oci ovo:




> - Želim reći istinu. A za to imam svjedoke i u svom autu i u VW polu koji je vozio ispred, a ne iza mene. Dosad sam sve svoje prometne kazne uredno plaćala - bilo zbog toga jer mi je isteklo vrijeme za parkiranje, bilo zato što sam razgovarala na mobitel tijekom vožnje, ali ne želim da me se optužuje za nešto što nisam skrivila. Tvrdim da pješakinja nije bila na prijelazu, i stoga niti nisam napravila prekršaj. Nisam vrijeđala svoju domovinu, jer ja i moj muž sve činimo kako bismo veličali svoju zemlju, a izvan njezinih granica uvijek ističemo da smo Hrvati - veli Iva Balaban.
> 
> * S njom u automobilu bila je dvoipolgodišnja kći Tasha, koja je sjedila u krilu supruge njezina oca, zatim Ivin 14-godišnji polubrat, a s njima se vozila i znanica koja je s Ivom krenula prema njezinoj kući u Ičićima.*


Mislim to bi onda bila tri preksaja, ali je valjda vaznije ne vrijedjati drzavu i policajce nego imati djete u sjedalici.

----------


## Ancica

Tko je Iva Balaban  :?

----------


## ana.m

Ma žena od nekog nogometaša,a da, od Boška Balabana...I valjda neka bivša manekenka...

----------


## casper

Nekako mi se čini ovaj topic baš za ono - unbelivible

Dakle, kombi. Naprijed jedna klupa i na njoj vozač i 2 odrasle osobe.
Dijete školske dobi stoji u prtljažnom dijelu i drži se za prednju klupu.
 :shock: 

I tak se oni lijepo voze......

----------

